# Cardington Hangars - Bedford



## UE-OMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All

I'm fairly new here, I've been doing urbex sites for a while now but not posted anything as pretty much everything I've done has been posted on here before already.

However, a few years ago I did so a car photoshoot inside the old Cardington Hangar! That was cool, they even wanted action shots so we were even able to do donuts inside and outside, and some drifting/sliding action! Quite an amazing & crazy day. 

This is a bit different... If you look past the cars you can see the hangar  It funny cos most urbex visits are done in stealth, but this was full on noisy and loud!!

Photos below from the day, and a video too if you want to download and watch us doing donuts and stuff. It really sounds good in there!! 

Thanks for looking. There's something for everyone here, buildings, classic cars & airships!

Steve


Video: photoshoot-HQ.wmv


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok sorry for that my apologies that comment was out of order.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> and that's supposed to be a dereliction report!!! pffftt!



No, this was done long before I was into Urbex, I thought people might like to see it anyway though. 

And thanks for the warm welcome...


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2012)

This isn't an urbex website, these are just as valid as any other pictures of Cardington...


----------



## Krypton (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice report mate - this is derelictplaces.co.uk so dont worry - your pics fit in here.

That blimp thing is quite interesting


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Ok sorry for that my apologies that comment was out of order.



Not to worry, at the end of the day we're all here for the same reason. I've got more to post now that my first post is uploaded and out of the way 

Steve


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Not to worry, at the end of the day we're all here for the same reason. I've got more to post now that my first post is uploaded and out of the way
> 
> Steve



Welcome to the site by the way and lets see the rest of your pics. Well done.


----------



## scribble (Feb 19, 2012)

Oo airship! Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks I really enjoyed seeing those pics.


----------



## MD (Feb 19, 2012)

NICE Yellow RS2000 !! 
always room on derp for some old school fords 
cheers


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't go getting hung up about posting reports and pix about urbex sites that have already been covered! It's really amazing how, when looking at a report only a week after you "were there" you see a picture someone else has posted and you think, "where the bl**dy hell was that? I didn't see it!!!". Or you see an "angle" on something you shot which shows it in a totally different, and therefore uber stimulating light...

BRING IT ON!

All power to your elbow buddy!


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 20, 2012)

That video brings back memory's for me, What a cracking place for a photo shoot and for a bit of rear wheel drive action!


----------



## nutnut (Feb 25, 2012)

Superb!!!!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Good stuff indeedy,never seen the airship controls before..thanks for putting these up.Even spotted a small plane in one shot..this hangar sure was full of big boys toys that day!


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 26, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Good stuff indeedy,never seen the airship controls before..thanks for putting these up.Even spotted a small plane in one shot..this hangar sure was full of big boys toys that day!



The aircraft is interesting

http://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/G-AKUF.html

http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=1058


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> The aircraft is interesting
> 
> http://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/G-AKUF.html
> 
> http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=1058




Excellent, thanks for those links, esp the 2nd one.

Steve


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

MD said:


> NICE Yellow RS2000 !!
> always room on derp for some old school fords
> cheers



Thanks, the yellow one is mine, and was also seen in an episode of Ashes to Ashes 

Steve


----------

